# Metropolis Ark I - The Monumental Deal - Last chance!



## OrchestralTools (Nov 18, 2016)

*Black Friday 2016 – The Monumental Deal!*

This year there will be the first ever sale in the history of *Orchestral Tools*.
Our incomparably epic Collection *METROPOLIS ARK I* will be available for an unbeatable price of just 399€+VAT.

A huge Orchestra, Choirs, epic Percussion, a Drumset & Guitars, all in one box.

*The Monumental Deal *will run from November 25 to November 30.








*Find all demo compositions, the articulation list and further information about METROPOLIS ARK I on our PRODUCT PAGE.*


----------



## benmrx (Nov 18, 2016)

Holy crap!!!!! Yes!!!! This just made my day!!


----------



## jules (Nov 18, 2016)

Did i hear " _Ark 2 is in the work_ " ?


----------



## URL (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh what I hate black Fridays....


----------



## mac (Nov 18, 2016)

If I didn't already own this, I'd be in there like swimwear.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 18, 2016)

My Ark 1 feels lonely. Will you make a little brother for him?


----------



## Vovique (Nov 18, 2016)

No way!!! I've been saving for other libraries , , not counting on OT sales...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Nov 18, 2016)

Vovique said:


> No way!!! I've been saving for other libraries , , not counting on OT sales...



Yes, up to this day they never did any sale like that, also surprised a little bit. I have MA 1 anyways..very good library though..choirs are indeed one of the best I have heard in a long time.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 18, 2016)

Yep, definitely a strong recommendation. Ark1 is a lot of fun.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 18, 2016)

Already got Ark...Would have preferred Black Friday in the woods......


----------



## Reactor.UK (Nov 18, 2016)

I have no issue with your decision of a 'Black Friday 2016 - Metropolis Ark I - The Monumental Deal!', however, please could explain why your ethos has changed to that on your 'Orchestral Tools | Help Desk > Sales and Discounts' at http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_sales_and_discounts.html.



> Sales and Discounts
> 
> http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_backup_ssd.html (Prev) http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/index.html (Top) http://www.helpdesk.orchestraltools.com/hd_terms-of-service.html (Next) More
> *Do you ever do sales?*
> ...


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 20, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Already got Ark...Would have preferred Black Friday in the woods......


I feel your pain doc. While this interests me, I'm fixing for some sweet Berlin woodwinds. Oh well.


----------



## cadenzajon (Nov 20, 2016)

Right now I have HO + Soundiron Olympus. Everybody raves about Ark and this is a tempting deal. What samples in that library would you say I'd gain from the most, compared to my current palette? Any particular area where Ark excels that would be a huge improvement over what I've got?


----------



## passsacaglia (Nov 20, 2016)

Oh shit. How could I miss this? 
+1 on cadenzajon's question.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 20, 2016)

cadenzajon said:


> Right now I have HO + Soundiron Olympus. Everybody raves about Ark and this is a tempting deal. What samples in that library would you say I'd gain from the most, compared to my current palette? Any particular area where Ark excels that would be a huge improvement over what I've got?


I mean, instrumentation-wise? Not really. The guitar and percussion districts are cool but not really the focus. You get beefed-up section sizes, but the main reason people rave about MA1 is the sound. The brass is crisp yet powerful, the strings are sharp yet breathy... Despite its_ mf _to _fff _billing, MA1 seems capable of a lot more. So yeah, if you aren't a big fan of the sound and you feel happy about HO, I wouldn't go for it. For trailer music composers it's probably a no-brainer. Do you think you'd need it for the music you make?

...And this reminds me why I have a love/hate relationship with offering library advice - it's 5% about the library and 95% about the buyer's situation.


----------



## Ryan99 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have it, and if you want or like "epic-out-of-the-box", then it's a very good Library.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 21, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I feel your pain doc. While this interests me, I'm fixing for some sweet Berlin woodwinds. Oh well.


I think its a start for OT to have an offer and while some people like the idea of them not doing discounts or bundles I think they must miss out on many potential sales this time of year.The forum is full of black friday offers and no one I would think would be looking at OT stuff when spare cash is available and they can take advantage of deals being offered
Its fine if they don't want to take part but Berlin Woodwinds has been out quite a while now and I for one would not pay the original RRP for something a few years old. They don't have to do sales or bundles but they should at least drop the price in line with the age of the library.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Nov 21, 2016)

DR BOOWHO said:


> Berlin Woodwinds has been out quite a while now and I for one would not pay the original RRP for something a few years old. They don't have to do sales or bundles but they should at least drop the price in line with the age of the library.



You speak like were talking about video games. BWW is still one of the most competetive Wind libs on the market. why should the price drop because its "old"?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 21, 2016)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> You speak like were talking about video games. BWW is still one of the most competetive Wind libs on the market. why should the price drop because its "old"?


Inclined to agree here. Also, there have been updates issued along the way so it's not the same library as it was on release (maybe some of those were for bug fixes which all devs should patch as a matter of principle anyway, though other updates were to introduce new features like Capsule). I still want to pick up BWW as IMHO it's the best WW option out there. Would I love it to go on sale...yup. Am I surprised it hasn't...nope. I was working on the truism that it wouldn't. As you point out Doc, that means BWW will have to wait for my money as there are other libs available on discount that I am also chasing that will probably get the go ahead now while on sale. That's just the way it is (sorry Bruce).

Also sorry as just remembered this is commercial announcements thread. My apologies OT, back on topic for Ark 1.


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 21, 2016)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> You speak like were talking about video games. BWW is still one of the most competetive Wind libs on the market. why should the price drop because its "old"?


No I speak of it as a sample library competing for business against other sample libraries.While I have no doubt it still ranks as one of the best the fact remains at some point sales will diminish.Not everyone can afford to buy the latest product so usually they wait till such a time as the price drops or to buy second hand. Being as OT don't allow their products to be resold some people have little chance to own OT library. Metropolis is not that old Why should they drop the price?


----------



## DR BOOWHO (Nov 21, 2016)

My apologies also OT


----------



## Parsifal666 (Nov 21, 2016)

SimonCharlesHanna said:


> You speak like were talking about video games. BWW is still one of the most competetive Wind libs on the market. why should the price drop because its "old"?



I feel that way about people talking about how inferior the EW Hollywood libraries are because they're "old". There are a lot of people here whom still consider the Brass and Strings to be right up there with the best.


----------



## desert (Nov 21, 2016)

@OrchestralTools - After getting BB I kinda want to also get BStrings. Would there be a possibility this will go on special, too?


----------



## Vastman (Nov 21, 2016)

Doubt it, desert... ARK I see as a getcha hooked lib... I got it presale, fell in love with the entire OT concept, and am now saving for BB. If I wasn't so String heavy, BS would be there too... all because ARK hooked me in...Capsule is great... once i go back to other gui's I'm often a little sadder these days...

But, you can hope!


----------



## desert (Nov 21, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Doubt it, desert... ARK I see as a getcha hooked lib... I got it presale, fell in love with the entire OT concept, and am now saving for BB. If I wasn't so String heavy, BS would be there too... all because ARK hooked me in...Capsule is great... once i go back to other gui's I'm often a little sadder these days...
> 
> But, you can hope!


I'm hoping! Especially since it's the most expensive of them all and I'm even considering SSS because I can't afford 800 euros converted into my currency :/


----------



## soundshigh (Nov 22, 2016)

Great news! I was about to buy this, after long deliberations, and then decided to wait a bit. Good call on my part! 

I just wish that Symphonic Sphere was also included in the discounted products. Since it seems that Spitfire will be getting in on the Black Friday action, do they offer something close to the trill orchestrator and articulations that are in Symphonic Sphere (harp aside)?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Nov 22, 2016)

desert said:


> I'm even considering SSS because I can't afford 800 euros converted into my currency :/


This.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 25, 2016)

The Black Friday MONUMENTAL DEAL is online!
Get METROPOLIS ARK I for an absolutely attractive special price of just 399+VAT instead of 549+VAT.
The special ends on November 30.
Check our product page for detailed information.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Nov 30, 2016)

Last chance to grab the MONUMENTAL DEAL!

Professional audio magazines about METROPOLIS ARK 1:

MusicTech: “… for powerhouse productions we don’t think there’s anything to match it at the moment.“
http://www.musictech.net/2016/03/orchestral-tools-metropolis-ark-1-review/ (Read the full review!)

Sound on Sound: “… a serious, musically intelligent collection with wide applications for orchestral sample users across the board, and in the pragmatic world of trailer music it looks likely to reign supreme“
http://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/orchestral-tools-metropolis-ark-1 (Read the full Review!)

Check our product site for all information:
http://orchestraltools.com/libraries/metropolis_ark_1.php


----------

